# المنظفات



## WAT (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الكمبرلان والبيتائين ؟ ما الفرق بينهما وما وظيفة كل منهما ؟ ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## dulcemohamed (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الكمبرلان هو الاسم التجارى للكوكونت داى ايثانول اميد وهو يتنتمى الى ما يسمى بمجموعة الالكانو اميد هو عبارة عن معزز للرغوة ومعزز للزوجه . البيتايين او كوكو اميدو بروبايل بيتايين هو amphoteric surfactant ماده متردده تحمل الشحنتين السالبه والموجبة اى انها في الوسط الحمضى تعمل كقاعده والوسط القاعدى تعمل كحمض الفرق ان الكمبرلان متعادل nonionic هناك بعض المحاذير حاليا على الكمبرلان نظرا للشك في انه ماده مسرطنه اما البيتايين فهو مفيد خصوصا في شامبو الاطفال وشاور جل للتقليل من التاثير harsh للمواد النشطه سطحيا مثل التكسابون ايضا البيتايين يعزز الرغوة بشكل رائع وميزة اخرى انه يتحمل اضافة كميات كبيرة من الاملاح عكس الكبرلان التى تؤثر عكسيا على مستوى اللزوجه في حالة زيادة الملح عن حد معين . تحياتى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## WAT (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على الجواب الوافي .....


----------

